# A Friend In Need



## ThEoRy (Feb 24, 2016)

Dear KKF,

It is with a heavy heart that I come to you. A childhood friend of mine, David has passed away. Though I didn't know him well I was friendly with his twin brother Daniel. I grew up down the street from Daniel and David in Hollywood FL. They were special needs kids several years older than us and very poor. Some of the neighborhood kids made fun of them. I'm ashamed to admit that some of those times I did as well. Kids can be so cruel sometimes. Daniel and David had an obsession with pro wrestling and sometimes they would put on a show for us neighborhood kids. In fact they even became local pro wrestlers and gained some recognition. Their backyard wrestling stories have become legendary. They were always kind and helpful. Volunteering their time to the police, fire station, schools etc. Daniel would trade baseball cards and even play football with us in the streets. He was the fastest runner. Nobody could catch him. He was The Flash. In fact that was his wrestling name as well. 20 years ago I moved away from Hollywood and sometimes I would wonder what had become of them.

Two weeks ago while reminiscing about the old days in a chat on Facebook their names came up. I asked a friend if he remembered their last name and he did. I decided to look them up and to my and everyone else's surprise there they were right on Facebook! I sent Daniel a friend request right away but he didn't accept it at first. I decided to write him a letter and apologise for being a jerk all those years ago. He read the letter and accepted my request and then we began chatting for a bit. Catching up with Daniel felt good. It was like a huge weight had been lifted off my shoulders. I was really glad to get reacquainted after 20 years had passed. He was surprised that I remembered so much about him. Though his news wasn't all that bright.

Just last year Daniel's mother had died from cancer and to make matters worse his sister was also diagnosed with cancer and had passed away leaving Daniel and David all by themselves. They then had to relocate to Palatka FL where they knew absolutely no one. They had lived there for a while just getting by when just this week I had noticed on Daniel's Facebook page he was selling his brother's power chair. As it turns out, David at 45 years old had a heart attack and died leaving his twin brother and best friend all alone.

What does that mean for the forum and why am I typing this here? None of you know Daniel and most of you don't know me. The reason is because I know this place and I know how big a heart it has. Collectively this place has done a lot of good for many people. That's why I'm here. Daniel needs our help. He has been burdened with his brother's cremation and burial costs and simply can not afford it. He is all alone in a place that is not his home. While I have given some I wish that I could do more. I'm asking you to contribute to the funeral costs and relocation in any way you can. Every little bit counts even a few dollars. If we all get together just a little bit I'm hoping we can make a big difference in someone's life. 

Please KKF, I'm begging you to contribute to the David Booton Memorial Fund on Go Fund Me. The fund has raised $1000 so far but is looking for $2500. Momentum has slowed and I want to push this over the top. Please find it in your hearts to help a special person in his dire time of need. If you do contribute please let it be known in this thread so I can thank you for your generosity. Even if you can't contribute, please read the article on the go fund me page to get an idea of how kind and generous these two were.

remove spaces
https://www. go fund me . com/w8q7edkg



Best Regards,

Rick


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 29, 2016)

Bump. 

This is a touching story and they really aren't asking for much. Follow the link, give it a read, and you will see.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 29, 2016)

Chuckles,

Thanks for bumping this, I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 29, 2016)

what goes around comes around. Thanks for the link Rick. I never saw this til now.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 29, 2016)

Just donated, hope it helps


----------



## lancep (Feb 29, 2016)

I put in a donation as well. Hope it makes a difference.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you guys for your generous donations. Daniel really needs the help and this will go a long way.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 29, 2016)

Missed this last week as well. Thanks for bringing it back up to the top. Very good of you to do this, Rick!


----------



## GeneH (Feb 29, 2016)

Done. This better be straight - I have to trust the KKF community.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you guys so much. This really means a lot.


----------



## dough (Feb 29, 2016)

also didn't see this I throw some at it and pass it around to a few people maybe they will join. goodluck


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes please spread the word in any way you can.


----------



## Doug (Mar 1, 2016)

Glad to help, hope we can keep this going&#128519;


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 1, 2016)

This story made me kind of weepy. I am very happy to donate to causes like this.


----------



## Castalia (Mar 4, 2016)

Glad to help.


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 4, 2016)

Done, 
Getting closer to the goal. 
Best of luck.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2016)

I just want to take a moment to thank all of you. While we didn't reach the exact goal, together we put a huge dent in it. I think that says a lot about the quality of people we have here amongst us.

To step up and help someone you don't even know sure says a lot. I'm proud to be a member of this community and you all should be too.

Thank you again for contributing to the fund. With your help we were able to raise enough money to help with the funeral expenses and the relocation costs. Daniel will be moving back to Hollywood where he belongs in one week. Without your help none of this would have been possible. Needless to say Daniel is extremely thankful for the help.

Best Regards,
Rick


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 24, 2016)

And it's not to late. I had spaced on this until today.


----------

